# I'll show you mine and you can show me yours



## zenith (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

And I figured this thread was going to be about something a wee bit different based on the title.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's the laptop. Can you guess it's name? hehe


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Mine changes by the minute...


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

Lars said:


> And I figured this thread was going to be about something a *"wee"* bit different based on the title.


Fixed.

Hee hee... with my soon-to-come G3 classic iMac, I might be able to contribute soon.


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

May i pitch in mine? LOL









Just couldn't resist, :love2:


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I like it simple, no distractions


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

I like my desktop uncluttered. I also like fast cars. For the uninitiated, you are looking at a Porsche Cayman "Porsche Design Edition 1".


----------



## zenith (Sep 22, 2007)

Demosthenes X said:


> I like my desktop uncluttered. I also like fast cars. For the uninitiated, you are looking at a Porsche Cayman "Porsche Design Edition 1".


I am certainly one of the uninitiates.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

zenith said:


> I am certainly one of the uninitiates.


I'm not:


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Here's my current desktop.


----------



## zenith (Sep 22, 2007)

SINC said:


> I'm not:



What are those?


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice wallpaper MannyP. Were did you get it?


----------



## thedave (Sep 8, 2006)

here's my baby - on the external monitor. the lcd on my mbp has a few battle scars (search ehmac for "colbert" + "lcd" + "water damage" if you're curious), so i don't show it off anymore 
Icons are from monochrom)
Wallpaper from systemkings.net (now defunct)
Dock re-aligned with Deeper


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

Oooooooo... snagged some stuff from Monochrom (not that I'll probably end up using them since I tend to edge towards the Blah Side but they'll sure make me feel stylish just knowing I could if I wanted to). Thanks thedave!


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

*Mine*

I use a nifty little app called DScreen which lets you put your screensaver in the background. Always blows people away - especially in the case with Flurry as your screensaver.


----------



## Maxime (Sep 10, 2007)

This was my desktop until my PC die last weekend.  

I'm getting a Mac in the next few days to replace it. I'll post my new desktop then.


----------



## johnnaryry (Jun 4, 2007)

Here's mine:










 --ryan


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Daktari said:


> Nice wallpaper MannyP. Were did you get it?


It's a composite wallpaper I put together of a series of images that were created by an individual. I came across them in a DiGG post several months ago: If Fire Was Made Of Water... [PICTURES] - Boredstop.com


----------



## thedave (Sep 8, 2006)

Betty Woo said:


> Oooooooo... snagged some stuff from Monochrom (not that I'll probably end up using them since I tend to edge towards the Blah Side but they'll sure make me feel stylish just knowing I could if I wanted to). Thanks thedave!


I'm glad you like them! I love her work, and am glad to pass the word along


----------



## Starkicker (Jun 12, 2007)

Stupid question I know, but why do some top task bar things (the thing at the very top with all the pull down menus) have the American flag, some have the Canadian flag, and some have no flag? Is that the country that they're were purchased in?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

That's the keyboard layout you are using.

P.S. Anyone using the Canadian layout that's not using a french keyboard, you might want to re-evalute  The keyboards we get on our machines are US layout.


----------



## thedave (Sep 8, 2006)

Starkicker said:


> Stupid question I know, but why do some top task bar things (the thing at the very top with all the pull down menus) have the American flag, some have the Canadian flag, and some have no flag? Is that the country that they're were purchased in?


Not a stupid question - not to me, at least - starkicker: it took me a while to figure out why mine had no flag when my girlfriends had canada's. 
if you go to system preferences, then to international, then to the 'input menu' tab, at the bottom you can check or uncheck 'show input menu in menu bar'. this will add or remove the flag. what flag shows depends on what you select in the formats tab.

hope this answers your question 

oops - mguertin beat me to the punch


----------



## paulf10 (Sep 25, 2007)

very cool ill have to post my desktop here too. 
very nice forum guys just found it


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)




----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

one of three macs.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

I took the pic of the air ambulance myself. My college rez room faces the helipad for the Royal Victoria hospital in Barrie. When I see a helicopter coming I grab my camera and try to grab a few nice shots. I am an aviation management student so obviously I love flying things


----------



## MikeB (Sep 10, 2007)

*Lol*

Okay, so the boobies are sophmoric. But that bug rocks. Awesome where can I get one?

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## zenith (Sep 22, 2007)

JAGflyer said:


> I took the pic of the air ambulance myself. My college rez room faces the helipad for the Royal Victoria hospital in Barrie. When I see a helicopter coming I grab my camera and try to grab a few nice shots. I am an aviation management student so obviously I love flying things


The same JAGflyer from A.net?


----------



## mmp (Oct 20, 2001)

wtl, thanks for DScreen it is simply awesome! And you are right it looks mighty cook with flurry.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

MikeB said:


> Okay, so the boobies are soph[o]moric. But that bug rocks. Awesome where can I get one?
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike


Same as how it was obtained before: right click and save.


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

mmp said:


> wtl, thanks for DScreen it is simply awesome! And you are right it looks mighty cook with flurry.


DScreen is really cool - I love the effect in my office (larger version on my Flickr account:


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

zenith said:


> The same JAGflyer from A.net?


Indeed


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

I like to have winners on my desktop....


----------



## mac_os_XP (Aug 25, 2007)

*My Hunnehs*

My PC








Cicero 6390 @ 1.8ghz 512mb Ram, 128mb GeForce 5200FX
Windows XP with Royale Noir Msstyles
Sony Multiscan CDP-200-SX @ 1024x768x32x75
Sony DVD burner OEM DVD-RW-HS
Acomdata USB HD Enclosure (Empty at the moment)
DVD enclosure (not mine, I'm repairing it for work)
Logitech Click! Optical Mouse
Maxtor Diamondmax Plus 9 @ 80gb
Maxtor Apple Spec Hard Drive @40gb (From G4 Tower)
Seagate Barracuda 2 ATA Hewlett Packard OEM @ 15gb
Hawking 4-Port USB router
Sector7 PS2-USB adaptor with SCPH-101 PsOne controller
GXT 64mb Pendrive
Sound Option 1: Mono Aopen Speakers
Sound Option 2: Connection to the stereo through the CD in on the stereo.
Recording Option: Line in from stereo (good for grabbing new songs) Mic and Macintosh In for playing music from the mac on the stereo instead of the tinny speakers.

I am very obsessed with Sony technology, because It never breaks 

My iMac








233Mhz iMac G3 Slot loader, 6mb ATI Rage 3D Pro, OS 9.2.2, Full Tilt! Pinball:Space Cadet and Simcity 2000, New heatsinks.

My Stereo








Modified Baycrest Plus8 speakers, OEM speakers, a highly modified stereo, CD in, new capacitors, Audio In, out and through.

Im suprised it hasn't burst into flames yet.

The General Area Of My Room








Mac, Stereo, PC, Floor, Standard issue teenage grime.

My Closet Of Doom (Lower Half)








Viewsonic Q71-2, Viewsonic Q71-3, Samsung 5B, Macintosh Preforma 5300CD, PC games, DVD's and Music CD's

My Closet Of Doom (Upper Half)








Broken speakers, boxes, AMD motherboard, WebTV machine board, PCI cards, bags, AGP cards, cables, drives, fans, etc etc.

The Average KW/h of my room is 1500 when all appliances are on, the norm is about 15-510KW/h.

The speakers are lined with antimagnetic shielding like my PC speakers so theres no danger to any of my equipment.


----------



## Steej (Sep 25, 2007)

My screen shot - nothing special...

Steve


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

Steej said:


> My screen shot - nothing special...


*Nice*. Make that yourself?


----------



## Steej (Sep 25, 2007)

No I didn't - I was just searching around the net and found it a couple weeks ago...  

I would feel better if I did make it though haha - now you got me working on my own backgrounds  

Steve


----------



## mrolex (Jan 20, 2006)

*New House on Muskoka Lake*

Still under construction!!


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Here's mine, nothing special... (meow).


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

8127972 said:


> I like to have winners on my desktop....


Arsenal - winners???

C'mon - support a real club!


----------



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

I did my weekly cleanup a little early so u can see how I like it


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

Camping in the Cariboo a hour and a half outside of Quesnel, BC this past summer.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Beautiful picture macpablo!

Edit: By the way just checked out your website. Congrats!


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

titans88 said:


> Arsenal - winners???
> 
> C'mon - support a real club!



The current Premier League table:



1 Arsenal 
2 Man Utd 
3 Man City 
4 Liverpool 
5 Portsmouth 
6 Blackburn 
7 Chelsea 
8 Aston Villa 
9 Newcastle 
10 Everton 


You'll note who's on top. tptptptp


----------



## johnnaryry (Jun 4, 2007)

macpablo said:


> Camping in the Cariboo a hour and a half outside of Quesnel, BC this past summer.


_WOW!!!_ :yikes: That's an _amazing_ shot.

--ryan


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

nothing special. been listening to a podcast about the life of napoleon bonaparte which has sparked an interest in revolutionary and post revolutionary painters. last week i had 'Portrait of Monsieur Bertin' by Ingres on my desktop.

http://www.duvaleix.com/journaldespeintres/IMG/jpg/bertin.jpg


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

this is me:


----------



## Maxime (Sep 10, 2007)

I got my new Mac Mini on wednesday so here is my desktop. I'm a first time Mac user. 

Resized from 1680x1050


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Yup its real if you have to ask. Saw this on the ferry from England to France, I had to take a picture.


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

phuviano said:


> Yup its real if you have to ask. Saw this on the ferry from England to France, I had to take a picture.


That is one heck of a lot of Toblerone.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Here is my most recent one.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

PosterBoy, that's awesome. Can you direct us to the file or post it?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

MacDesktops 

I photoshopped the logo out, of course.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

PosterBoy said:


> MacDesktops
> 
> I photoshopped the logo out, of course.


Thanks! I'll do the same.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

lotso red


----------



## shane3547 (May 25, 2005)

*Just my little girl ... isn't she gorgeous?*

View attachment 3843


----------



## shane3547 (May 25, 2005)

*Just my little girl ... isn't she gorgeous?*


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## genuineadvantage (Mar 14, 2007)

*First posted Leopard desktop *

Heres mine


----------



## wizardly (Oct 17, 2007)

happiness is a warm gun...


----------



## iMuck (Oct 15, 2007)

Mine's a photo I took when I was cycling out west. Makes be feel like I'm still travelling while on my Mac.


----------



## dingbathero (Oct 24, 2007)

*It's changes every 2 weeks.....*

I like it black and simple.
Sorta like me, well, without the black 

Some nice ones up there tho, kinda makes me want to go a get some more!tptptptp


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

http://flickr.com/photos/mcsimpson/1806759155/

Oooh, Leopardized.


----------



## VictorDTarsus (Sep 12, 2007)

This would be the new Leopard Desktop. The icons were still like this before under Tiger, but everything is where I need it and Alias files linking to other locations such as my External HDD are inside their respective folders.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

VictorDTarsus, what kind of game development do you do? I'm a long time 3Der, myself.


----------



## VictorDTarsus (Sep 12, 2007)

I like dabbling in the 2D side scrolling genre. I am currently using Power Gamer Factory to pound out my current project which is around 30% done. Keep an eye out on my site for it.


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## lcsim (Apr 16, 2005)

My dual monitor desktop wallpaper, pictures taken during a recent trip to Banff National Park, Alberta. First picture is mountain view enroute to Lake Moraine and second is Johnston Canyon.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

I wanted a good screen capture similar to the one on  the screen captures on the pixelmator website for use with the lotsawater screensaver. The pic is not mine, I could only wish to be such a good photographer, I obtained it from flickr. Everyone loves the screen saver.


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

*Heres mine..*

Heres mine. Its tidy, i keep the dock hidden and all my files organized in my home directory. Tiger on my Macbook.

EDIT: 
Now using leopard, looks the same only leopard menu bars.


----------



## joyjoy (Mar 23, 2006)

Changes every hour...but right now


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

*Simple desktop...*

I used to have all kinds of photos and stuff up there, but find this green/blue combo to be easiest on the eyes and least distracting.


----------



## CarbonCoop (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## LittleCanadianMapleLeaf (Sep 23, 2004)

I love the name of this thread. LOL.












I like green and simple.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Here is one I used a while back.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Here's Mine. I change frequently enough though. Obscured my contacts in Adium since there are business contacts in there ... but the contact list is partially transparent.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

joyjoy said:


> Changes every hour...but right now


Joyjoy probably knows this, but for those who don't -- that desktop picture is an artistic interpretation of an actual place ... the Franklin Roosevelt Memorial in Washington DC.


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.ehmac.ca/attachment.php?attachmentid=4177&stc=1&d=1200091070


----------



## wing (Jan 4, 2006)

WTF? Am I the only one with a 1000 icons on their desktop?


----------



## nowlive (Jan 11, 2008)

hmmm sounds like a fair compromise 
The background is Winter photo set. winter - a photoset on Flickr

This person has fantastic winter wallpapers!!!


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

wing said:


> WTF? Am I the only one with a 1000 icons on their desktop?


In my case, the icons on my desktop are the things I haven't dealt with, yet.

Your'e an accountant, aren't you? :lmao:


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Still running Tiger, and still wish there was snow


----------



## LittleCanadianMapleLeaf (Sep 23, 2004)

wing said:


> WTF? Am I the only one with a 1000 icons on their desktop?



I relate you to my desktop folder 'stuff', aka the 'Desktop Drop Zone' which I am hesitant to clean out because it's going to take me a good 30 minutes weeding through it.

Saving things from websites and other places is so easy, yet makes for a frightening random folder.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

My current desktop image is of sunrise on Mars, as photographed by one of the Rovers.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)




----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Love this show!


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

and mine


----------



## zenith (Sep 22, 2007)

Chris said:


> Love this show!



The show is fantastic!! The second series premieres in the UK on 16th January.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Here's my work desktop--on my shiny new Mac Pro dual 2.8. I'm still trying to settle in... a bit of an difference with the new keyboard and dual displays...


----------



## Sam Arseneau (Mar 23, 2004)

MannyP - That's a fair amount of screen real estate!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Indeed. But it's nothing compared to Al Gore.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

LittleCanadianMapleLeaf, that's a nice, clean setup. Are you using ShapeShifter themes or something?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

MannyP: Neat, how did you span the image across both monitors? Did you chop an image in 2 pieces or am I missing a Leopard feature?


----------



## ShadowSpandex (Jun 17, 2007)

I just remembered I have an account here... So, nice to meet you all!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

EDIT: My wallpaper was chopped into two. I got it from here: mandolux«


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Cool, thanks. I'll probably just make my own  I've got a superhero/supervillian theme for all my computers so it's unlikely I'll find a pre-made that suits my needs! -- but some of those desktops look amazing!


----------



## nowlive (Jan 11, 2008)

Just changed mine again


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Mine's pretty boring but what the heck...


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's mine as of this morning.



My set up:


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

One of mine - a "new toy".


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

hehe leopard server


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Simple-n-Sweet!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

It's been a while...


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

mguertin said:


> Cool, thanks. I'll probably just make my own  I've got a superhero/supervillian theme for all my computers so it's unlikely I'll find a pre-made that suits my needs! -- but some of those desktops look amazing!


Superhero theme? That, I need to see.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Today, it's Saturn.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)




----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

MannyP Design said:


> Superhero theme? That, I need to see.


Haven't found appropriate stuff (or had time yet!) but here's my laptop from waaaay back in the thread, just to give you an idea (it's called Colossus)

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/55793-ill-show-you-mine-you-can-show-me-yours.html#post585604

And here's the current (boring) workstation desktop. It's called Ghostrider (and it was called Ghostrider a long time before the movie came out!)

I also have currently running on the network: Beast, Cyborg, Electro, Mimic, Storm, Gemini .. retired machines include Puck, Thanos, Apocalypse, Nightcrawler and probably several other's I've forgotten


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

Here is my desktop. We just got back from a trip to Cayo Guillermo, Cuba and this was the beach. It is my "calm blue ocean" shot!


Mike


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Good one, PosterBoy!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Yeah, The Iconfactory is good stuff!

Iconfactory : Freeware : TARDIS In Trouble


----------



## VictorDTarsus (Sep 12, 2007)

Do you guys want to see some really sweet desktop screens? Check out my new and improved desktop! I have removed all apps from the dock and have stuffed Stacks with Alias shortcuts to the apps. I reduced the size of the Dock and modified its anchoring with Onyx 1.9.2 for Leopard. Onyx is a sweet Open Source utility that not only performs maintenance on funky dirty OS X installations. You can choose to do step by step or the method I personally use which is the automation feature that performs a number of system optimization scripts like Permission Repair, Cache Cleaning and so forth. It also has some cool OS X hacks. Well I'd really call them enhancers. 

So here are four screens showing off my new Desktop. Before anyone says anything about it, yes I am a Sally Acorn fan. Sally Acorn being a Character in the SatAM Sonic The Hedgehog TV series that was made back in the early 90s by DiC and appears also in Archie Comic's Sonic the Hedgehog series.

_Please note that I have intentionally smeared out two items. They are folders containing work files for my customers. I work from home as a designer in my region of Canada. I give my customer's assurances that their work will only be viewed by me, so I am only doing my part in keeping that stuff confidential and between me and the customer, besides, its good freak'n money_!:greedy:




































(this last screen shot shows that I now have a Recent Applications Stack that remembers the last 10 apps opened. I was able to enable this puppy with the help of the aforementioned Onyx 1.9.2 for Leopard)

As you guys can see, my Dock is located in an unusual location. Its anchored to the bottom of the screen on the left side of the desktop. The mouse of course was over the Entertainment Software stack*(I gave appropriate names to the Stacks to give an idea of the files accessible with in them)*. All the alias shortcut links link to the software in question. All I have to do is open the stack and click once and POW, the software is up and running. I even was able to get a performance boost out of my Mac Mini's crappie Intel Extreme Graphics GMA950 64MB Shared GPU chipset. I can now even play DOOM 3 on my Intel Core DUO Mac Mini, of course there are issues like speed, but once the level completely loads, I'm blowing crap up with little system lag! Try it guys, toss all those Apps from your Docks and use Alias links in Stacks, it has made my life easier with only having 512MB of ram and that stinking shared memory GPU fighting the system for all available system memory to run games like DOOM 3, even my older games have speed right the hell up. Darwinia took at least 3 minutes to start up before and had some system lag issues once in a while. However, once I scrapped all apps from the Dock and stuffed the Stacks on the dock, Darwinia and most other games start up in 10 seconds flat!!! 

BTW, Joel Barriere the creator of Onyx also has earlier versions of Onyx still available for download as some people are bound not to have upgraded to Leopard yet. He has the the final versions as they were for Tiger, Panther and Jaguar.


----------



## Maxime (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

*A new one...*

Here's my latest desktop:


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I think he said uninitiated not unintimate if there was such a word.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Nice, Manny  Where'd you get it?


----------



## StageDive (Feb 8, 2008)

First of all, where did you get that desktop, Maxime? Epic Want over here.....


Secondly, here's what my desktop looks like for the next minute:


----------



## Wako (Oct 11, 2006)

where do you guys find those nice backgrounds?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

darkscot said:


> Nice, Manny  Where'd you get it?


Thanks, I made it with "acquired" photos that I found on Flikr.


----------



## lookitsmarc (Feb 2, 2008)

Wako said:


> where do you guys find those nice backgrounds?


A lot are from interFacelift (just google it).


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

Heres mine at the moment. There are normally a lot of sticky notes up, but the info is too private to share at the moment. Please excuse the mess, this is a working mans laptop.


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

Here is mine. Hey Victor...good look with that OnyX program man. Just the way it works the Dock alone is worth it.


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

I have the Red Sox 2004 World Champ logo on mine, my sisters is so covered in stuff that you cannot see what is on it, yet alone read any of the file names. Last time I checked her desktop was running around 4-5GB!!


----------



## lookitsmarc (Feb 2, 2008)

Darien Red Sox said:


> I have the Red Sox 2004 World Champ logo on mine, my sisters is so covered in stuff that you cannot see what is on it, yet alone read any of the file names. Last time I checked her desktop was running around 4-5GB!!


Just a heads up, but you have a spelling error in your signature in your list of favourite baseball teams. Unless of course the Angels changed their name again. I don't even know what it is now, LA or Anaheim (or California?).


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Back from the dead...


----------



## StageDive (Feb 8, 2008)

Heres mine at the moment (fans of Potter Puppet Pals anywhere here?) PPP, The Leopard Server Desktop, a Trogdor Desktop, and a random desktop off interfacelift.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)




----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

StageDive said:


> View attachment 4880


TROG-DOOOOORRRRRRR!!!!!!!

Aw nuts... quote doesn't like that today.  Oh well... nice choice.


----------



## Vegas Underground (Mar 30, 2008)

My first post here, haha!


----------



## magnuscanadiana (Jun 26, 2007)

Here's mine at the moment


----------



## johnnaryry (Jun 4, 2007)

Here's my newest. I always use the same wallpaper on my eMac, iMacs (2), iBook, iPod Touch and my mobile.


----------



## Quicksilver G4 (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's Mine:


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Just found this one today. I like it!


----------



## mlongval (Apr 15, 2008)

*Ok here's mine*

Venerable G4 Powerbook 1.5Ghz, 2 gb

mlongval


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

mlongval said:


> Venerable G4 Powerbook 1.5Ghz, 2 gb


Oooooh nice picture!


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

Here's my current background... RGB


----------



## zenith (Sep 22, 2007)

*Currently on my iMac...*










*and on my Macbook...*


----------



## Quicksilver G4 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ewwww...What is that thing?


----------



## zenith (Sep 22, 2007)

Quicksilver G4 said:


> Ewwww...What is that thing?


It's a Boeing 717-200 airplane. A great aircraft which is sadly no longer in production.

That is what you meant, isn't it?


----------



## Quicksilver G4 (Jan 29, 2008)

No, on the MacBook. that thing is grooooose...I don't even know what it is.


----------



## zenith (Sep 22, 2007)

Quicksilver G4 said:


> No, on the MacBook. that thing is grooooose...I don't even know what it is.


Oh that. 

It would seem that Calvin is having a pee all over Canada Post.


----------



## johnnaryry (Jun 4, 2007)

zenith said:


> It's a Boeing 717-200 airplane. A great aircraft which is sadly no longer in production.
> 
> That is what you meant, isn't it?



Midwest Airlines absolutely _rocks!_ I highly recommend their service.

--ryan


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

mguertin said:


> Here's the laptop. Can you guess it's name? hehe


 what is the little bar on the bottom left corner of your screen? any name for that app?


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

I recently switched my linux box to solaris since I no longer require mythtv and such for linux. 

So here is my SXDE (Solaris Express Developer Edition) desktop for those who are interested in something really outside the box.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Very cool and simple... following the trend of my recent geocaching fun 

Themeless Randoms » Garmin eTrex H and Geocaching


----------



## bullymac (Oct 16, 2007)

*mmmmmmm... I wish!!*

If only...


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## johnnaryry (Jun 4, 2007)

My latest desktop theme:


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

My latest... I really hope we get some affordable options like this some day soon...


----------



## Quicksilver G4 (Jan 29, 2008)

lol funny


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

I haven't "played this game" in quite some time, but have recently switched from my old standard, solid dark grey, to a photo I took in 1992 at my one time home north of Hillsburg, Ontario.


----------



## johnnaryry (Jun 4, 2007)

Mississauga said:


> I haven't "played this game" in quite some time, but have recently switched from my old standard, solid dark grey, to a photo I took in 1992 at my one time home north of Hillsburg, Ontario.


Very nice!:clap: 

--ryan


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Thank you! My iBook desktop is a sunrise at my old hobby farm in Orton, Ontario.


----------



## Brianl (Apr 6, 2008)

Love the pics. anybody have any of Montreal they use for desktop? My old home town.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Brianl said:


> Love the pics. anybody have any of Montreal they use for desktop? My old home town.


Some of my all time favorite desktop pics are from the Christmas I spent in Montreal.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Mississauga said:


> Thank you! My iBook desktop is a sunrise at my old hobby farm in Orton, Ontario.


Love that pic. Is the original very high rez? I don't think the screen capture does it justice.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

cap10subtext said:


> Love that pic. Is the original very high rez? I don't think the screen capture does it justice.


Thank you!

Yes, the original is actually on 35mm ASA 50 Kodak film stock. I have a few 16" x 20" prints of the series. Scanning the negs on my Epson 4870 Photo doesn't quite capture all the detail, but provides a reasonable facsimile of the shot. But once you capture from screen and reduce quality in order "not to offend" with too large a posted image, it does indeed lose a little "punch".

This jpg provides some idea of the data in the shadows and also shows how poorly the actual scan of the neg turned out. The prints are acceptable.


----------



## lookitsmarc (Feb 2, 2008)

I am just starting to warm up to the dock on the side.


----------

